# maycraft



## lowpine (May 28, 2002)

anyone familiar with Maycraft boats? thier literature states 'commercial' heritage. the interior is pretty utilitarian, but that's what I want. any owners out there? I think the 25' pilothouse is a fine lookin boat, huge cockpit.

thanks,
stevenj


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

Good deal on a 2002 Maycraft if it's still there....Tightlines
FOR SALE -

2002 25 foot Maycraft Pilothouse, 2002 Yamaha 225 4 stroke outboard 300 hours. Boat new in April 2002.

3 year factory warranty.

Options -

Extended hardtop, full enclosure, opening front windows, jump seats, full transom, motor bracket, dual wipers, trim tabs, hydraulic steering.

Electrical -

Dual batteries, 30 amp shore power, cabin outlet, battery charger, 2 12 volt power outlets

Electronics-

Garmin GPS, Intrepid VHF, Dual Antennas, Ratheon Depth/Fish finder, Raymarine Radar, Compass, Dual trumpet horns, Stereo/CD with 4 speakers.

Fishing -

Outriggers (double rigged), Downriggers (cannon), 4 gunnel rod holders, 6 gold rocket launcher/rooftop holders, Transom fish box

All needed safety gear included.

Many other options as well.

Over 55,000 in boat and equipment.

ASKING - 47,500 (FIRM!)


Maycraft


----------

